# Bombs and beating hearts



## Sugarmoon (Feb 25, 2010)

Has anyone heard of the local utahn band bombs and beating hearts?,, i know it may be a little differnt than the sounds we are used to but, there are realy chill and down to earth .. http://www.myspace.com/guerrillafolkpunx

You can check them out on myspace if you want... IF you want to that is you can download there music free on there.. Tell me what you think


----------



## Johnny Lightspeed (Mar 14, 2010)

I've seen this band a few times and opened for them once when I was on acid which was kinda weird considering they're all mostly straightedge as far as I know. I don't really like em that much at all actually they kinda bug me. I don't remember why I don't like them, its been a while since I listened to them. I heard people who don't like them in SLC call them bums and bleeding farts haha.


----------



## simpletoremember (Mar 14, 2010)

Yeah, I don't really like them either. There did a pretty cool cover of Folsom Prision Blues with Tom Frampton. But I was also suppose to play a show with them when there were on their west coast tour, but one of them wanted to go home because he missed his mommy or something. And the band was on the edge of breaking up... Kind of sucked being I paid 100 dollars to book the venue and then no band... The show turned out alright I guess. It was my band and a couple kids who played solo acts. But honestly there sound is a bit annoying I find. People say the same shit about my music, but whatever... It's just an opinion.


----------



## A better World (Jul 5, 2010)

there good i like to hear some punks play some happy shit if you werent part of the scene you might think punks are suicidally dpressed all the time i like there short documentary on playing geurilla shows on subways dont have a link but its on youtube just search bombs and beating hearts


----------



## Sugarmoon (Oct 8, 2010)

yeah i saw th docu its good, and they are really chill people to hang with.. :0


----------

